# new title for a topic



## angelbaby

What I was thinking is,what if we were to get a post thing concerning when someone losses a family member to murder,suicide,accident,natural or whatever reason.about how they deal with it and all,talk with everybody.Because that would be something great.


----------



## Chris H.

Good idea angelbaby. I will set that up.


----------



## trick-r-treat

That is a good idea. After all, it is till death do you part, and there are some people who have had that happen, unfortunately.


----------



## Chris H.

What about a topic on alcohol and drugs? They are a common cause of relationship problems.


----------



## MrsLV

Perhaps a chatroom so that people can have a running dialog when they really have problems?


----------



## Chris H.

I've thought about the chat room idea a lot. There are some things that would be really neat about it, and some that wouldn't be so great. The thing that makes me not want to do it, is that when people talk in a chat room, the message is only there momentarily, and the only one who will see it is another person in the chat room at the time it's written. Whereas a post stays up forever, and people can get more objective feedback because more have the opportunity to see what was said.


----------



## tater03

I think that those would be great additions to the site. As for the chat I understand where you are coming from but at the same time it would let me talk to others that may be going through the same thing at that moment.


----------



## Chris H.

tater03 said:


> I think that those would be great additions to the site. As for the chat I understand where you are coming from but at the same time it would let me talk to others that may be going through the same thing at that moment.


I know.... I'm still considering it.


----------



## draconis

Andrea said:


> Have you thought anymore on this issue?


personally I chat with many e-friends outside of forums. I don't think it would work here yet because there isn't enough regulars.

draconis


----------



## mamab

You might want to include a topic on depression, as well. I mean, let's face it, when a person is depressed - or in a relationship with someone who's depressed - it will affect every relationship they have but especially a marriage relationship.


----------



## Chris H.

Andrea said:


> Have you thought anymore on this issue?


Yeah, just been too busy with other stuff lately.


----------



## Chris H.

mamab said:


> You might want to include a topic on depression, as well. I mean, let's face it, when a person is depressed - or in a relationship with someone who's depressed - it will affect every relationship they have but especially a marriage relationship.


 
Good idea, mommab. That's a very common problem.


----------



## draconis

Could you add a advice column?

draconis


----------



## draconis

Body image?

draconis


----------



## Chris H.

I think Body Image might be a good idea. People post asking for advice in the different topic areas though, you think a general advice section would be better?


----------



## draconis

I kind of thought that to but in the general section things get buried to quick, maybe in the depression section expanded to include that as well?!?

draconis


----------

